# HOW TO - make your 56k dial-up modem faster (updated)



## readermaniax (Nov 10, 2005)

Ensure that you have the latest drivers for your modem, from the manufacturer & not Microsoft.

Here are some tweaks that will help you maximize throughput as best possible, for your 56K modem.
Please create a System Restore point before tweaking

Download Cablenut & use the following settings:

DefaultReceiveWindow = 8192
DefaultSendWindow = 4096
DisableAddressSharing = 1
InitialLargeBufferCount = 10
InitialMediumBufferCount = 24
InitialSmallBufferCount = 32
LargeBufferSize = 4096
MaxFastTransmit = 6400
MediumBufferSize = 1504
PriorityBoost = 0
SmallBufferSize = 128
TransmitWorker = 32
FastSendDatagramThreshold = 1024
EnableFastRouteLookup = 1
EnablePMTUDiscovery = 1
IgnorePushBitOnReceives = 0
GlobalMaxTcpWindowSize = 8760
MaxFreeTcbs = 2000
MaxHashTableSize = 4096
MaxNormLookupMemory = 5000000
SackOpts = 1
SynAttackProtect = 1
Tcp1323Opts = 0
TcpLogLevel = 1
MaxDupAcks = 2
TcpMaxHalfOpen = 100
TcpMaxHalfOpenRetried = 80
TcpRecvSegmentSize = 1460
TcpSendSegmentSize = 1460
TcpTimedWaitDelay = 30
TcpUseRFC1122UrgentPointer = 0
TcpWindowSize = 8760
MaxConnectionsPer1_0Server = 8
MaxConnectionsPerServer = 4
DefaultTTL = 128
DisableUserTOSSetting = 0
TcpMaxDataRetransmissions = 6
DefaultTOSValue = 92

Open your registry (start -> run -> type regedit) and change the following registry entry:

Export each registry setting before amending

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\AFD\Parameters
Add the parameter BufferMultiplier and give it a value of 400 hexidecimal which will make it 1024.

Download TCPOptimizer and use the following settings:

Under the settings tab select dial up and custom settings, in network adapter selection choose dial up adapter. Then use the following settings:

MaxMTU - 1500
TCP Receive Window - 8760
MTU Discovery - Yes
Black Hole Detect - No
Selective ACKs - Yes
Max Dup ACKs - 2
Time to Live (TTL) - 128
TCP 1323 Options - uncheck both boxes

Other settings:
Max Connections per Server - 4
Max Connections per 1.0 Server - 8

Then select Apply changes and reboot your computer.

Go to Network Connections from the Control Panel – right click on your internet connection and select properties, uninstall QoS Packet Scheduler.

Amend the following registry entries:

delete the following entry
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Explorer/RemoteComputer/NameSpace/{D6277990-4C6A-11CF-8D87-00AA0060F5BF}

add the following entry:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\PriorityControl (if PriorityControl is not there, make the value) - on the right hand side right click and select new DWORD value, name it IrqXPriority (X = Irq assigned to your modem), then right click it and select modify and give
it a decimal value of 1.

This tweak will help web pages load faster, it has no real effect on download speeds, just helps your pc look up websites faster thereby speeding up
how fast the page loads and making websurfing more enjoyable.

Go to the registry entry and change the following settings:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\ServiceProvider

Class - 1
DnsPriority - 1
HostsPriority - 1
LocalPriority - 1
NetbtPriority - 1

Download CableNut in here
*www.student.ipfw.edu/~gottjl01/files/cablenut408.exe

Download TCPOptimiser in here
*www.speedguide.net/files/TCPOptimizer.exe

Credit goes to subs..the original author for writing this tweak. But i can't recall where i copy this tweak from...i'll post it in here if i found the site.

_____________________________


METHOD 1 

For: 
WinME Win95 and Win98 

-----To do this click on your start button, then go to Search then open up Dial Up 
Networking, then right click on your connection,Go to Properties then where the modem is 
located(Tellin you wut modem you are using)Hit Configure, Next click on Connection, and 
locate the Advaced button click on it and see where it says Extra Settings Type This: 

at&fx 

Then hit apply, then close it out, and disconect from your internet, and then start it back 
up...your connection speedwill be 5 times more...It made mine boost up from 45,200BPS to 
115,200BPS----- 



For: 
WinXP WinCE and Win2000 

-----Right click on "My Computer" then go to "Properties" then go to "Hardware" then go to 
"Device Manager" then go to "Modems" Then select that tab so it scrolls down, then go to 
your modem, and right click and go to "Properties" then go to "Advanced" Then in the box 
saying "Extra Settings/Extra Initialization Commands" type in that box: 

at&fx 

--then click ok then ok again and exit out of everything, disconect from tha internet and 
reconnect and you will be connected at a faster speed. you wouold be connected at 42,200KBPS 
and now your new connection will be 100,200KBPS-- 

METHOD 2 

Increase the speed your modem connects. 
1. Click start. 
2. Click control panel. 
3. Click modems. 
4. Click properties. 
5. Click the connection tab. 
6. Click advanced. 
7. In the extra settings dialog box add the string S11=40. 
8. Click Ok.


----------



## ravimevcha (Nov 10, 2005)

thanks a lot.

it really help many user specially who use  Dial up connection.


----------



## olly (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks Buddy for Such  a nice stuff


----------



## agnels (Nov 30, 2005)

What so great about the Cable Nut Settings??
Pages load at almost the same speed as with IE settings
But while downloading with Download Accelerator my max download speed was 4.5 KB/sec, but now itn goes upto 6.5 KB/ Sec,  atleast for short period.


----------



## readermaniax (Nov 30, 2005)

your welcome!!!!


----------



## rajas700 (Dec 4, 2005)

Not working....


----------



## imprince (Dec 4, 2005)

rajas700 said:
			
		

> Not working....



haha !!


----------



## readermaniax (Dec 5, 2005)

rajas thats a good joke


----------



## sudheer17682 (Dec 5, 2005)

cable nut is good...


----------



## dharmeshhtailor (Jan 3, 2006)

> WinME Win95 and Win98
> 
> -----To do this click on your start button, then go to Search then open up Dial Up
> Networking, then right click on your connection,Go to Properties then where the modem is
> ...




this tweak increases the connection speed but really reduces the surfing speed of the internet...........

i have tried this..............


----------

